# Benchwork so far...



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought I'd post some pics of my basement train room so far. Most of the benchwork is complete, wifey painted the walls blue, I got some clouds on the walls, track lighting is in place (daytime blue CFLs = $$$), some shelving under the benchwork, and a shop in the closet. The benchwork is right out of "How to Build Model RR Benchwork" by Westcott. I know some of you are going to tell me I should cover that window but I just can't do it with all of this Colorado sunshine. 

Its for the n-scale layout I posted in the Layout Design Forum. Track is on order. 

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You must have some sort of engineerng / construction background. I can tell by the "T" and "L" crossbeams, diagonal bracing, etc.

:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, solid benchwork you have built. be proud of that great work so far:thumbsup:

How did you make your clouds, is this done with a stencil/airbrush or freehand??
I like your clouds, i like your whole layout so far


keep us updated, we all are picture hoarders:laugh:


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*thanks*



joed2323 said:


> Wow, solid benchwork you have built. be proud of that great work so far:thumbsup:
> 
> How did you make your clouds, is this done with a stencil/airbrush or freehand??
> I like your clouds, i like your whole layout so far
> ...



The clouds were done freehand with a sea sponge and acrylics. Just some stippling the wife calls it. Luckily wifey is painting other rooms in the house so I had plenty of other walls to practice on first. I think they actually look better in the pictures but that was kinda the idea. I'll do more later once I know how all the scenery shakes out - much later.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks awesome.
Cant wait to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice...I am sure that the route to your desk is not blocked by the frame work (the picture seems to give that impression).


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice walls who's the artist with the clouds there way cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> You must have some sort of engineerng / construction background. I can tell by the "T" and "L" crossbeams, diagonal bracing, etc.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> TJ


I agree with TJ 100%, I am a science geek and I could never even come close to bench work like that. Good stuff!


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*desk space*



Carl said:


> Very nice...I am sure that the route to your desk is not blocked by the frame work (the picture seems to give that impression).


There's 27in between the layout and the wall just to the left of the desk area where the magazine rack is. And then the depth of the old closet door adds another 5in. I'm pretty skinny and so is the wife. Hope it works.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*thanks*



Bman said:


> I agree with TJ 100%, I am a science geek and I could never even come close to bench work like that. Good stuff!


Its probably way overbuilt, but I just followed the book. It was fun.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Been away from here for a while, just got back and looking around. Nice benchwork . Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Bench work can be either very fun or a nightmare. I am really enjoying the bench work on my layout.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*staging*

An update: Just finished the staging tracks that will be under the layout. They end up at the high point where the staging connects with the mainline. Next to-do is to wire up the DCC, the reverse loop module, and run some locos that were too big on my last layout. Thank goodness they are calling for snow and to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's looking great, three mainlines, it'll be a busy RR.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*one main*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's looking great, three mainlines, it'll be a busy RR.


Nope.... that's the staging tracks under the layout. Only planning on one mainline.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that's all UNDER the layout?!? You've got some ambitious plans.

I've got a BIG batch of popcorn ready for this one ... this is gonna be fun to watch!

Nice work, and PLEASE keep us posted here ... very creative layout in-the-works.

TJ


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, I wish I had the carpentry skill to pull something like this off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is an ambitious plan.  I'm staying tuned...


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Getting past some benchwork...*

Well it is no longer a track plan and benchwork. You may have seen the plan and earlier pics in the forums, but here are some update pictures. A few pictures are from the recent local NMRA division open house weekend. Much of the structures and details are from my last layout and just laid out for open house visitors. In some of the other pictures you can see the progression of my pulp/paper mill scene -- the first scenery on the railroad. Some of that is still temporary, too, like the tanks. I think the railroad has a name now. The Gunnison Division, which is basically the South Park line in CO from Gunnison to Buena Vista. Only with standard track and in the 1980's or so instead of the 1880's. There will be more modern scenes but with a mix of the old days thrown in there -- like old mine scenes and other historic landmarks. Although my line will once again run through the Alpine Tunnel. Jeff


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's quite a layout, looks great!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

wow! this is really coming along quite nicely. keep us updated!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

please keep the pictures coming. the way you painted the wall is great.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

good thinking on the paper mill, i did the oppostite and modeled the buildings, it sure takes up lots of room to model a paper mill successfuly since its such a large complex. 

Like the others have stated, bring on more pictures


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Train skirt*










In-laws visited this last weekend and this is mother-in-law's contribution to the RR. She has a fancy sewing machine -- see the "Gunnison Division" embroidered in the middle of the pic? It's not put up just perfect yet we'll but figure that out later.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks nice jtc, you need to show us some more pics, it looks like you have more accomplished from that picture, what other pictures do you have to show us:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

very impressive ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

looks like a lot of fun


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*First coal mine scene...*

Here is my first of two planned coal mine scenes so far. It is an excellent RLW kit in my opinion and went together nicely. Still have to paint some hills/mtns on the wall and then plant lots of trees, secure the structures in place a little bit, wire the LED light under the tipple, and more details to the scene. I made the mine tunnel liner removable and there is a light in there, too.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

that is some nice work. hope mine will look half that good.

were did you get the small ore cars, the ones coming out of the mine?


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

loving it ! great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Progress is coming along nicely!!

Tell me. There is 2 outhouses, yes?


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks wingnut. Two mine cars come in the RLW mine kit. You can also order a three-pack of just mine cars. I did and they will come on the scene later.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks dannyrandomstate. Yes -- the mine kit comes with two outhouses. Just about everything you need for a mine scene except for rolling stock, track, and scenery.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great. I wish I had the space/time to tackle something like this.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

jtc said:


> Thanks wingnut. Two mine cars come in the RLW mine kit. You can also order a three-pack of just mine cars. I did and they will come on the scene later.



who caries it? is RLW a model co.?


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rlw*



wingnut163 said:


> who caries it? is RLW a model co.?


Sorry... Republic Locomotive Works. Check their website. Narrow gauge stuff but lots in N scale.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks. they have some nice stuff.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*updated pictures of the mine...*

Here's some updated pics since painting a backdrop and planting trees. The backdrop is actually Blodgett Peak just west of CO Springs, even though the scene is supposed to be a freelanced Baldwin CO on the old South Park line. But Blodgett is right out my window so easy to take a pic and paint it. The headhouse roof is removable and shows the rotary dump and some other details I threw in there. Need more clutter but it's getting there...


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

looks really good.
Good Job
thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

WOW ! looks great ! backdrop is very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*An update....*

Here's a few pics of some more progress. Finally got some more finishing touches on the pulp/paper mill scene. Got tired of it being half-done... now it is more like 80%. I just today installed the little bit of plywood for the harbor scene in the back corner of the room next to the closet (shop) door. I was saving that for later when I felt like doing lumber stuff but now that I am working scenery and details, I do not like sawing and drilling and screwing into the benchwork anymore, so I got it done. And most of all I had to expand the run into my lower-level town. Now the RR goes into the TV room a hair, but I explained to Wifey that it is not so much an expansion as it is a correction to a construction error. I realized I can't have two towns with switching areas right on top of each other. Especially in my layout where there is only room for one operator at a time in each area.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow that is awesome
What did you use to simulate the yellow sand piles, really cool how there is kind of two levels with the mountain
The scenery is brilliant, love the little industrial section with the forklift
How long have you been working on this?
Thanks for showing it!


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thanks*



trains galore said:


> Wow that is awesome
> What did you use to simulate the yellow sand piles, really cool how there is kind of two levels with the mountain
> The scenery is brilliant, love the little industrial section with the forklift
> How long have you been working on this?
> Thanks for showing it!


Thanks for the feedback. The yellow piles are actually wood chip piles made out of sawdust over foam. The tracks under the mountain are a couple of staging tracks. Been workin' it for a little over a year now. I think I spend way too much time on it.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok thanks i might try the sawdust idea
No such thing as spending too much time on model trains


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, that is an incredible layout. I love all the detail you are putting in.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Update time again...*

Been working on making the RR ready for operations. The pictures show some of the bill boxes around the layout. I made them to lay flat because the aisle space is limited, so a guy can just look down and does not have to back up to read the front of a vertical bill box like normal. Each box is also its own little shelf. I added other small shelves here and there, places to hang a clipboard, stow a throttle or uncoupling pick, set a drink, etc. All the wires sticking up in the yard is what happens when you do not read far enough in the "How to Wire a Model RR" book. I did like it said and gapped the rails between the power-directing turnouts, and that is ok to just run a train around and around -- but not for ops. So I have re-wired all the sidings and now working on the yard. I had to be much smarter about where the rails get gapped and feeders installed so that a train can go on the main or the siding without having to worry about the turnout at the other end. Luckily I learned this after having a buddy run a train for me... I was just used to it. And doing this before all scenery and ballasting is the best part. There's also a picture of the removable switching lead and interchange cassette that go in front and behind the TV. Wifey is ok with this much "expansion."


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome, how long have you been working on it?

DT


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks really nice! Great progress. I'm in awe.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow fast progress
Nice idea with the shelves, make sure there is one next to the throttle to place a drink on:laugh:


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thanks Dirtytom...*



Dirtytom said:


> Awesome, how long have you been working on it?
> 
> DT


About 16 months now. About to slow down again as Spring approaches in CO.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

JTC, where do you go in Colorado. We have a place in Creede, rite on the Rio Grande. But with railroad might spend the summer here trying to learn how make a train run?

DT


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

sorry, see you are from Colorado Springs. We built a house in Breckenridge back in 1988, traded it for some land and home in Creede in 1995.

We love it up there but getting very long in the tooth for the long drive. Kids use it lot for summer and winter hunting. A picture of July 4th parade in Creede.

DT


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

Dirtytom said:


> sorry, see you are from Colorado Springs. We built a house in Breckenridge back in 1988, traded it for some land and home in Creede in 1995.
> 
> We love it up there but getting very long in the tooth for the long drive. Kids use it lot for summer and winter hunting. A picture of July 4th parade in Creede.
> 
> DT


Never been to Creede but I can see it being along a motorcycle ride someday.


----------

